# I am shocked



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I just got home from my Endo appointment and she was looking through everything that I took to her. She informed me that I have Hashimoto's. Umm wow, not what I was expecting. Never thought for a second that I had or have an autoimmune disease. So now we are waiting for the results of my FNA that was done yesterday to set up treatment plan. I am going to have a lot of questions, so I hope all of you will bear with me.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Did she tell you what led her to that diagnosis?


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have the antibodies showing in my blood is what she said.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Sarah31905 said:


> I just got home from my Endo appointment and she was looking through everything that I took to her. She informed me that I have Hashimoto's. Umm wow, not what I was expecting. Never thought for a second that I had or have an autoimmune disease. So now we are waiting for the results of my FNA that was done yesterday to set up treatment plan. I am going to have a lot of questions, so I hope all of you will bear with me.


You are lucky. It's sounds like you have a doctor that "gets it". So many of us are frustrated with ours and our treatment plans.
This board is a great place to come with questions. There are alot of very wonderful, knowlegable folks here that can answer your questions. I will tell you to also get your lab reports from your doc and provide the ranges. This helps the people giving you advice.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tomorrow is the day I go back to my DO. this has been a very long two weeks waiting on these biopsy results. My appointment is at 10:15 tomorrow morning, so I have a little over 26 hours. Yes I am counting down by the hour now... Lol... I have been waiting for what feels like an eternity. Thanks for all of the support everyone.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Waiting is hard, for sure. Keep us posted, Sarah.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Sarah, its all going to work out! You are in my prayers! God bless.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Hang in there!
So glad your answers are coming soon. Your Endo is really on your side. What a great thing!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am in the clear so far!!! FNA on both nodules are benign. I am still having my thyroid removed due to the nodules growing. Surgery is scheduled for November 29th. Thank you all for your thoughts, wisdom, and advice!!! You are all a great group of people and I look forward to being a part of this group for a long time to come!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> Tomorrow is the day I go back to my DO. this has been a very long two weeks waiting on these biopsy results. My appointment is at 10:15 tomorrow morning, so I have a little over 26 hours. Yes I am counting down by the hour now... Lol... I have been waiting for what feels like an eternity. Thanks for all of the support everyone.


You may be interested in this.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

Cancer Hurthle Cells
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter21/ch01s12.html

We are counting down the hours with you! Please let us know when you can.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Should I not have the surgery Andros?

I do know that my incision will be higher on my neck than others, they can't do it down by my clavicle because my thyroid is located higher up. My thyroid is actually located around the middle of my neck. So where as most patients have their incision down by the clavicle, mine will be about three inches higher than that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> Should I not have the surgery Andros?
> 
> I do know that my incision will be higher on my neck than others, they can't do it down by my clavicle because my thyroid is located higher up. My thyroid is actually located around the middle of my neck. So where as most patients have their incision down by the clavicle, mine will be about three inches higher than that.


Oh, you definitely should proceed. I just thought you would be interested in the pathology!! LOL!!

Go for it; you won't regret it!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

One of the links you sent me I had ran across in my research. I thought it was pretty interesting, but I remember thinking, wow I am glad they do the incisions further down on the neck now. How ironic that I get to find out today that I am not one of those easy cases that can have it down low. I will definitely have to post pictures for all of you after it is done since you see pictures of them being done down low... Lol... I get to be the "odd ball" hahaha.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> One of the links you sent me I had ran across in my research. I thought it was pretty interesting, but I remember thinking, wow I am glad they do the incisions further down on the neck now. How ironic that I get to find out today that I am not one of those easy cases that can have it down low. I will definitely have to post pictures for all of you after it is done since you see pictures of them being done down low... Lol... I get to be the "odd ball" hahaha.


We are all different in many ways; you had to have your thyroid up higher. All will be well and "remember"; we are all here for you!!!


----------

